# Coach/caboose roofing?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of material is typically used on the roof of a coach, or a caboose? What kind of texture would it have?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Many used soldered tin sheets, some used some kind of canvas coated in tar or something akin. I generally use aluminum foil tape cut into small rectangles to simulate the tin roof. 










For a canvas roof, I've used kleenex "welded" to styrene sheet with solvent cement. 










Later, 

K


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've used 600grit wet/dry sandpaper cut into strips and glued.

Bill


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

A method I have used is surgical Micro Pore tape. It is a super fine masking type tape. You can cut, paint, and it maintains its fine look. It is also has an adhesive backing but can be peeled and re-attached. Also see Jack Thompson's treatise on how he does his car roofs. Have fun, post photos.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc Watson describes how he did his amazing car 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/21/postid/91078/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I use SilkSpan model aircraft covering cut in strips, then glued around the edges. After the glue dries, I wet the whole thing which shrinks the SilkSpan and makes it smooth. Then paint with a weathered or grimmy black.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,


Cheap and easy is the masking tape method I picked up from a tutorial I came across on Jack Thompson's site. Layout the masking tape as so:











Seal it with superglue. Some paint (grimy black then straight black for the "tar" strips).










I'm very happy with the results on my cars.













Jack's detailed tutorial can be found here: 


http://4largescale.com/Thompson/49.htm 

Best,
TJ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! Would it be totally unrealistic for a coach to have its roof painted silver? I'm thinking that might be good for a desert RR, as it would keep the coach cooler. But I'm concerned that it might look "wrong".


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not at all. I believe some of the D&RGW's parlor cars had silver roofs. How long they stayed silver with a constant rain of cinders is open for further study. 

Later, 

K


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 04/09/2009 8:52 PM
Thanks for the tips! Would it be totally unrealistic for a coach to have its roof painted silver? I'm thinking that might be good for a desert RR, as it would keep the coach cooler. But I'm concerned that it might look "wrong". 







silver-oh that makes Victor smile-









thanks for the above info everyone! nice results


----------

